# Linux auf Embedded System - Lizensierung



## sims1122 (1. August 2011)

Moin,

wir entwickeln gerad in der Uni einen kleinen Roboter, der die üblichen Spielereien durchführen soll. Auf dem Chip läuft ein Linux, dass wir entsprechend der Anwendung ein wenig modifiziert haben (Treiber etc.) (was genau getan wurde weiß ich nicht, ich bin nur für die Umsetzung zuständig, aber ich glaube, das ist für meine Frage auch nicht weiter wichtig).

Nun bin ich am Punkt der Lizensierung angelangt und durch dieses ganze GNU GPL Ding ziemlich verwirrt. Wenn ich das Linux modifiziert habe und darauf dann noch komplett eigene Steuersoftware von uns läuft, bin ich dann verpflichtet, ALLES wieder unter GNU GPL zu lizensieren und zu veröffentlichen, oder nur das Linux? 

Meine Auffassung: Es reicht, nur den Linux Source Code öffentlich zu machen. Andernfalls wäre ja komplett kommerzielle Software, die auf Linux läuft, verboten. Trotzdem möchte ich dazu mal eine zweite Meinung hören. hat jemand eine Idee / Anregungen?


----------



## deepthroat (3. August 2011)

Hi.

In der GPL geht es grundsätzlich um "abgeleitete Werke".

In diesem Sinne ist ein Programm, welches im Userspace läuft, nicht als von Linux abgeleitetes Werk zu betrachten. Es kann also unter eine andere Lizenz gestellt werden.

Modifizierungen von Kernel-Sourcen bedingen die Einhaltung der Lizenz unter welcher die Quellen stehen - also GPL.

Andererseits ist es auch möglich kommerzielle, closed-source Linux Treiber zu entwickeln. 

Das wird allerdings (von den Kernel Entwicklern) nicht gern gesehen (http://www.linuxfoundation.org/coll...ical-advisory-board-tab/kerneldriverstatement).



> Alessandro: What is your position about the availability of Linux modules in binary-only form?
> 
> Linus: I kind of accept them, but I never support them and I don't like them.
> 
> ...


Gruß


----------



## sims1122 (3. August 2011)

Super, so ähnlich habe ich das auch eingeschätzt. Herzlichen Dank.


----------

